# Jackson / Charvel 2015



## Church2224 (Jan 1, 2015)

Has any one heard any rumors other than the hard tail Broderick or the Misha models? A production SL2h 7 finally would be nice, maybe some more options for the B7s and B8s in terms of bridges and finishes, any idea what we should expect?


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 1, 2015)

Tangential question, why do more people prefer the SL2H model to the Dinky model? More people prefer neck thru models?


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 1, 2015)

For that matter I think Jackson will capitalize on this MM frenzy to the fullest. They have like 4 - 5 colors in both 6 and 7, that's going to be the main focus of the NAMM show and 2015 for sure. 

A 7 string production model will be sweet, albeit late to the game. I'll be very surprised if it makes it through the USA line but rather will be Korean or something.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 1, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Tangential question, why do more people prefer the SL2H model to the Dinky model? More people prefer neck thru models?



Count me as one who does. I like the feel of a smooth transition from the neck to the body.


----------



## Zado (Jan 1, 2015)

I was expecting pics.


I feel bad.


----------



## fortisursus (Jan 1, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Tangential question, why do more people prefer the SL2H model to the Dinky model? More people prefer neck thru models?



I'm one of the few Dinky fans. I always like Jacksons, but it's always the same old. Nothing really gets my jimmys rattled anymore. We'll see what there is for 2015 though. I can be open minded. The Misha Mansoor sigs seemed pretty cool. We'll see what turns out.


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 1, 2015)

fortisursus said:


> I'm one of the few Dinky fans. I always like Jacksons, but it's always the same old. Nothing really gets my jimmys rattled anymore. We'll see what there is for 2015 though. I can be open minded. The Misha Mansoor sigs seemed pretty cool. We'll see what turns out.



Yes. I recently got into the Jackson USA stuff, but then I noticed this company has done a whole lot since the 1980's.

The MM Line promises to be sick, Im buying one.


----------



## Kobalt (Jan 2, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Tangential question, why do more people prefer the SL2H model to the Dinky model? More people prefer neck thru models?


The type of neck joint doesn't matter to me, so I like both.


----------



## McKay (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish Jackson would just make a HxH black dinky hardtail/floyd with sharkfins again. There are so many trans finish DK2T's and so few black ones on the used market. I really love the new blue maple neck dinkies though, definitely cool as hell and I intend to buy one sooner or later.


----------



## oracles (Jan 2, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Tangential question, why do more people prefer the SL2H model to the Dinky model? More people prefer neck thru models?



The soloists are just more easily accessible. A lot of guitar players are under the assumption that neck through = better, which isn't necessarily true. It's more of a preference than a "better", so stores will cater to that crowd with the SL line. I personally would love to see more DK1's, especially the nebula graphic ones. Been on my GAS list forever now.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 2, 2015)

A pro jackson broderick woth trans white body like the us one. I'd be up for it


----------



## vividox (Jan 2, 2015)

If Jackson does finally make an SL2H 7-String production guitar, I'm going to kick myself for getting a DK7 last week. I honestly can't tell a whole heck of a lot of difference between the bolt on and neck thru tone/sustain wise, but I do like not having a block of wood at the end of the neck to run my left hand into.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope they do a reboot of the DXMG and the DKMGs. The dinky line sorely needs a reverse headstock, H/H model.

Hopefully with ebony board and aluminoid sharks. They do look good.


----------



## Nag (Jan 2, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Tangential question, why do more people prefer the SL2H model to the Dinky model? More people prefer neck thru models?



if you want popular opinions, like it's already been said, there's a belief that neck-through means better. no idea where that comes from, probably just something manufacturers made up to justify why their neck-through models are more expensive.

if you want facts, neck-through guitars don't *need* the heel a bolt-on needs (some neck-through designs still have it though...), so you'll have better access to the high frets (because the thumb can slide higher up the neck). whether or not a specific player actually NEEDS this feature is another debate, it's up to personal preference.

more popular opinions : neck-through has more sustain, bolt-on has more attack, blah blah. it's never been tested and I doubt we'll ever find out if any of it is true. my opinion : a well built guitar will have good attack and good sustain. for me the guitar just needs to feel right in my hands. I abso-friggin-lutely HATE having a neckjoint heel in the way when I'm trying to shred so I'll naturally prefer neck-through (or set-neck) guitars with a cutaway heel. 

one last thing : don't forge your opinion based on what "most people" seem to prefer. usually, "most people" is just a poory informed anonymous guy on the internet shouting his opinion so loudly that they end up sounding convincing.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Tangential question, why do more people prefer the SL2H model to the Dinky model? More people prefer neck thru models?



For me it is the neck profile. The Dinky, King V, Warrior, and Kelly have one profile while the Soloist and Rhoades have another. The neck on the Soloists is to die for. Wide, flat but not too flat, thing but not too thin. The neck on the Dinky is not bad, just different.


----------



## s4tch (Jan 3, 2015)

I've had some Jacksons over the years, and I always loved the way they played. It's not only the neck profile, but also the compound radius that always does the trick for me. Also, I don't really care about neck heels, but the lack of one on a Soloist is certainly an added bonus of the neckthru construction.



Nagash said:


> ...a well built guitar will have good attack and good sustain...



Yupp.


----------



## Force (Jan 3, 2015)

Wishlist...........

Sharkies & binding on the MIMs
More bright 80's colours (a-la SLX)
Better QC
More availability everywhere
Japan manufacturing (Yes, i know it ain't gonna happen but it's a wishlist)


They've been doing an awesome job on the JS series & the SLX is really starting to shine. It's mostly aesthetic changes that I'd like to see.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 3, 2015)

Bring back the Professional line!!


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 3, 2015)

Crosses fingers for RR7 w/24v frets and a Floyd, hellwhynot, in a satin finish that is not black.


----------



## Kobalt (Jan 4, 2015)

s4tch said:


> I've had some Jacksons over the years, and I always loved the way they played. It's not only the neck profile, but also the compound radius that always does the trick for me.


Cannot say anything about the compound radius as this never really affected me, but their neck profiles and the fact they use 43mm nut width were always what made me a Jackson fanboy. The neck is just PERFECT every time I play one.

Unfortunately, the demise of MIJ and the fact they overuse Floyds is what's been steering me away from them...the new lineups have not been cutting it for me, personally.


----------



## vilk (Jan 5, 2015)

ofr dinky with DKMG neck profile (does that have a name or something? I know it's way different than my SLSMG)
active pups (wouldn't it be cool if it was like some blackouts or something?)
piranha inlays
reverse hockeystock 
NO NO NO INDO! NO!


----------



## Kobalt (Jan 5, 2015)

vilk said:


> ofr dinky with DKMG neck profile (does that have a name or something? I know it's way different than my SLSMG)
> active pups (wouldn't it be cool if it was like some blackouts or something?)
> piranha inlays
> reverse hockeystock
> NO NO NO INDO! NO!


Pretty much a DKMG...but with an OFR. 

The neck profile on the MG series Dinky (DKMG, DKMGT, DKMGTFF, DXMG, etc...) was .735' - .810", if I remember correctly... It was thinner and closer to Wizard than the Jackson "Speed" neck at .775" - .835". Both are lovely though.


----------



## vilk (Jan 5, 2015)

^I thought my old DKMG _was _an ofr...


----------



## vividox (Jan 5, 2015)

vilk said:


> ^I thought my old DKMG _was _an ofr...


Same here.


----------



## Kobalt (Jan 5, 2015)

vilk said:


> ^I thought my old DKMG _was _an ofr...





vividox said:


> Same here.


Nope, they had JT580LP's.

I don't think Jackson ever fitted an OFR to an import (at least, not in modern days).


----------



## feraledge (Jan 5, 2015)

KingVee said:


> Nope, they had JT580LP's.
> 
> I don't think Jackson ever fitted an OFR to an import (at least, not in modern days).



SLAT3s, I think SL3s may have OFRs too.


----------



## Kobalt (Jan 5, 2015)

feraledge said:


> SLAT3s, I think SL3s may have OFRs too.


I wouldn't know about SLAT3, but I believe SL3 also had licensed Floyds.

I mean, I could be wrong, just going by my own knowledge.


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 5, 2015)

I thought SLAT3's had 1000 Series Floyd's?


----------



## feraledge (Jan 5, 2015)

Desolate1 said:


> I thought SLAT3's had 1000 Series Floyd's?



I stand corrected. SLAT3 and SL3s had FR-02000s. I had the Sam Ash Limited Run SL2H which I thought had an OFR, but looking now I'm seeing Floyd Rose "Standard" which I know nothing else about. I'd have to guess it's really either a FR-02000 or FR-01000. 
All the Professionals had JTs.

EDIT: Found one: RR24 has an OFR.


----------



## Kobalt (Jan 5, 2015)

feraledge said:


> EDIT: Found one: RR24 has an OFR.


Touché.


----------



## jwade (Jan 6, 2015)

There's a really gorgeous 3 pickup reversed headstock Kelly in the behind the scenes video for the 2015 Guitar World Buyers Guide, can't post a picture from the phone for some reason, but it looks fancy.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 6, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Tangential question, why do more people prefer the SL2H model to the Dinky model? More people prefer neck thru models?



More or less, yes. The Soloist is the best-selling guitar Jackson makes in the USA line (something like 2:1 over everything else combined), so...


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 6, 2015)

feraledge said:


> I stand corrected. SLAT3 and SL3s had FR-02000s. I had the Sam Ash Limited Run SL2H which I thought had an OFR, but looking now I'm seeing Floyd Rose "Standard" which I know nothing else about. I'd have to guess it's really either a FR-02000 or FR-01000.
> All the Professionals had JTs.
> 
> EDIT: Found one: RR24 has an OFR.



Not stock. They all have the 1000 series Korean-made OFRs. Only the USAs have Schaller-made Floyds (and some of the USA Charvels had 1000 series bridges).

Not that I've noticed any difference in them holding up, but I've only had my SLAT3-7 a few years.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 6, 2015)

vividox said:


> If Jackson does finally make an SL2H 7-String production guitar, I'm going to kick myself for getting a DK7 last week. I honestly can't tell a whole heck of a lot of difference between the bolt on and neck thru tone/sustain wise, but I do like not having a block of wood at the end of the neck to run my left hand into.



If it's $100 more than the standard one, yeah, sure. If it's a $500 premium then I'm perfectly happy with a SLAT3-7 for my Floyded 7.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 6, 2015)

Some Charvel pics. Looks like DeMartini Pro Mods.

https://www.facebook.com/CMCguitarsUSA


----------



## feraledge (Jan 6, 2015)

cardinal said:


> Some Charvel pics. Looks like DeMartini Pro Mods.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CMCguitarsUSA



Damn!! Charvel with the sneak attack. ALL of those are killer, but the DeMartini Pro Mod!?! Sold.





Finally a guitar that is making me feel a little bummed about my "no buying or trading guitars in 2015" challenge. Come January 1, 2016, that snakeskin is mine.


----------



## vividox (Jan 6, 2015)

eaeolian said:


> If it's $100 more than the standard one, yeah, sure. If it's a $500 premium then I'm perfectly happy with a SLAT3-7 for my Floyded 7.


Wish they still produced the SLAT3-7. I looked at the SLATXMG3-7 but wasn't a fan of the 26.5" scale.


----------



## The Scenic View (Jan 6, 2015)

I want to see locking tunes on my $2k+ guitars that don't come with floyds! I mean really, we get locking tuners on the DKA8 but not on the B8?


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 6, 2015)

vividox said:


> Wish they still produced the SLAT3-7. I looked at the SLATXMG3-7 but wasn't a fan of the 26.5" scale.



 The new Dinky 7s are 25.5", and there's always the Broderick, but if they'd make one of the Indo SL2 Pros as a 7 they'd probably sell more than a few...


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 6, 2015)

The Scenic View said:


> I want to see locking tunes on my $2k+ guitars that don't come with floyds! I mean really, we get locking tuners on the DKA8 but not on the B8?



Yeah, I know, the SL1-T didn't come with them, either. I don't know what they're thinking over there sometimes.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 6, 2015)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, I know, the SL1-T didn't come with them, either. I don't know what they're thinking over there sometimes.



"Buy the one with the trem."
Good advice, IMO.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 6, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Damn!! Charvel with the sneak attack. ALL of those are killer, but the DeMartini Pro Mod!?! Sold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like everything except the MAP of $1399 for a Mexi guitar...


----------



## feraledge (Jan 6, 2015)

technomancer said:


> Like everything except the MAP of $1399 for a Mexi guitar...



That's a bit high for sure. I figured they'd be no more than the super stock pro mods. While expensive, still closer to the $1K mark.


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 6, 2015)

eaeolian said:


> Not stock. They all have the 1000 series Korean-made OFRs. Only the USAs have Schaller-made Floyds (and some of the USA Charvels had 1000 series bridges).
> 
> Not that I've noticed any difference in them holding up, but I've only had my SLAT3-7 a few years.




The baseplates _are_ different, though. Bought a replacement OFR base for my SLAT3-7's trem and couldn't assemble the bridge with the new plate because its holes for the sustain block retention screws didn't match up with those in the block . In addition to that, the 1000 series block screws were, like, stuck in with red Locktite or something. I had to take the damn thing to Home Depot and have the screws drilled out so that I could find out that the new plate isn't compatible with the sustain block .


----------



## Ramburger (Jan 6, 2015)

I hope they bring back SLSMGs!


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm really surprised as to how malnourished this thread is. Man, gone are the days when everyone looked forward to jacksons coming out.


----------



## Dooky (Jan 6, 2015)

Love the green Charvels and the DeMartini snake skin. Wanted a green Charvel to add to my collection for quite a while now.


----------



## McKay (Jan 6, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> I'm really surprised as to how malnourished this thread is. Man, gone are the days when everyone looked forward to jacksons coming out.



I am, there're just no photos or info to get excited about yet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 6, 2015)

McKay said:


> I am, there's just no photos or info to get excited about yet.



Yup. The ESP and Ibanez threads were quiet until some actual news came out. Also, if I remember correctly, Jackson is usually VERY late when it comes to new announcements.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 6, 2015)

They're lost on how to release stuff in a post-Canella Jackson world.


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 7, 2015)

McKay said:


> I am, there're just no photos or info to get excited about yet.



Don't get me wrong, I am super excited about the Jackson USA lineup - last year you had those anniversary models which were a bit disappointing for me (who cares about a master built yellow soloist for $4k?). 

But I am super psyched about the Misha Mansoor signature. Also a 7 string soloist would be kickass.


----------



## Samark (Jan 7, 2015)

Not much has been let out of the bag as of yet, but like every other year there will be a whole lot of graphics and some beautiful air brushed examples.

I personally would like to see the option of a aanj on the Dinky and the option to get a thicker top on the regular soloist/dinky shape.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 7, 2015)

Since I got a CS archtop soloist a few months ago I'm not likely to buy a Jakckson again anytime soon (I'm partial to having all my guitars be diffferent) but if Charvel decided to release some new 24.75 superstrat again I wouldn't be against it.
And please stop the floyd=maple and hardtail=rosewood, I'd want a maple boarded hardtail.


----------



## Force (Jan 7, 2015)

You mean like this?


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice one. Was talking about Promods though. I can't really justify buying an import soloist when I have a CS one to play at home.


----------



## s4tch (Jan 8, 2015)

^That's a Dinky though.  But won't tick all your boxes even with a Charvel logo on the headstock, it's a 25,5".


----------



## manu80 (Jan 8, 2015)

I see some green finish on charvels.new color for 2015?
New Guitars, Amps and Pedals (GUITARGUITAR)


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 8, 2015)

feraledge said:


> They're lost on how to release stuff in a post-Canella Jackson world.



Actually, they were lost even with Chris there (not his fault, though...).

I'll see what I can dig up, though I'm pretty low on the info chain anymore, since I haven't bought a new one in a while...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 8, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> Since I got a CS archtop soloist a few months ago I'm not likely to buy a Jakckson again anytime soon (I'm partial to having all my guitars be diffferent) but if Charvel decided to release some new 24.75 superstrat again I wouldn't be against it.
> And please stop the floyd=maple and hardtail=rosewood, I'd want a maple boarded hardtail.



A fusion re-release of some sort would be the tits 

Also, CS Soloist?


----------



## s4tch (Jan 8, 2015)

manu80 said:


> I see some green finish on charvels.new color for 2015?
> New Guitars, Amps and Pedals (GUITARGUITAR)



OMG


----------



## manu80 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ebony would be so much better on those fretboards....


----------



## Skullet (Jan 8, 2015)

GUITARGUITAR - Edinburgh, Glasgow & Newcastle Guitar Shops, Online Store

£600+ for the bright green charvels


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 8, 2015)

wannabguitarist said:


> A fusion re-release of some sort would be the tits
> 
> Also, CS Soloist?



I think he made a thread about it, but I'm on my phone and the search takes FOREVER...


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 8, 2015)

Samark said:


> I personally would like to see the option of a aanj on the Dinky



They make that already. It's called a Soloist.


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Jan 8, 2015)

Would love to see the Death Angel be made part of the USA series.


----------



## Pav (Jan 8, 2015)

Wait, when and why did Chris Cannella leave Jackson!? That stocky, thoroughly-tattooed man had been demoing their guitars for years!


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 8, 2015)

This year, must've gotten a bigger paycheck. Best of luck to him.


----------



## Samark (Jan 8, 2015)

eaeolian said:


> They make that already. It's called a Soloist.



No thanks.

Hopefully with the inclusion of the MM model, that style of neck join may become an option


----------



## Pav (Jan 8, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> This year, must've gotten a bigger paycheck. Best of luck to him.



Damn, I missed that memo. =/


----------



## manu80 (Jan 8, 2015)

wish i could see a retrun of the death kelly. And more color options on SL pro


----------



## PBGas (Jan 8, 2015)

Pav said:


> Damn, I missed that memo. =/



I think he is with ESP now, no?


----------



## ninn (Jan 8, 2015)

manu80 said:


> I see some green finish on charvels.new color for 2015?
> New Guitars, Amps and Pedals (GUITARGUITAR)



drooooooool

There goes that new years resolution... Need to find a SD1 HH in the states


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 8, 2015)

TurnTheAirBlue said:


> Would love to see the Death Angel be made part of the USA series.



+1 on this. I have always wanted a Death Angel. Their was talk of a Sig. model just before Fender bought Jackson but it never went anywhere. My guess is that Fender axed this idea when they took over.


----------



## axeofthewildchild (Jan 9, 2015)

I've heard about some Corey Beaulieu Singater King V Pro Series. Does anyone know something?


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Jan 9, 2015)

Another thing would be a string through KV2, WR1, KE2. I know you can order via Custom Select but I think it's a no brainer to make this option available on their USA production line for these models. I'm guessing they just like to leave some options ''custom shop only'' for what ever reason, would it not benefit them to offer these options on their USA line?


----------



## Leurdamort (Jan 9, 2015)

axeofthewildchild said:


> I've heard about some Corey Beaulieu Singater King V Pro Series. Does anyone know something?




I know it will not happen, at least this year. Confirmed to me by Corey himself.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 9, 2015)

Leurdamort said:


> I know it will not happen, at least this year. Confirmed to me by Corey himself.



Yeah, that's definitely not happening.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 9, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> This year, must've gotten a bigger paycheck. Best of luck to him.



Actually, in 2011 IIRC. He was doing the EVH line after that, but he still did the Jackson product demos.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 9, 2015)

TurnTheAirBlue said:


> Another thing would be a string through KV2, WR1, KE2. I know you can order via Custom Select but I think it's a no brainer to make this option available on their USA production line for these models. I'm guessing they just like to leave some options ''custom shop only'' for what ever reason, would it not benefit them to offer these options on their USA line?



The line I got before what that so few of these were ordered that they stopped offering them.  They have made all but the Warrior in that style in the past.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 13, 2015)

Credit to Grand Moff Tim for spotting this. 
https://www.namm.org/sites/www.namm.org/files_public/presskits/wn15/fender-musical-instruments-corporation/FMIC%202015%20NAMM%20Show%20Products_0.pdf

Jackson and Charvel lists for NAMM.

*Jackson*
Artist Signature Misha Mansoor Juggernaut HT6
Artist Signature Misha Mansoor Juggernaut HT7
Pro DK2 Dinky&#8482;
Pro DK2HT Dinky
Pro DK2M Dinky
Pro DK2Q Dinky
Pro DK2QHT Dinky
Pro DK2QM Dinky
Pro DK2QMHT Dinky
Pro DK2RMG-M Dinky
X SLATTXMG 3-6 Soloist&#8482;
X SLATTXMG (Q) 3-6 Soloist
X SLATXMG 3-6 Soloist
X SLATXMG (Q) 3-6 Soloist
X SLATHX 3-7 Soloist
X SLATHX-M 3-7 Soloist
X SLATHXSD 3-8 Soloist
X SLATHXQ 3-8 Soloist
X SLATHXSD 3-7 Soloist
X SLATHXSDQ 3-7 Soloist
X SLATX-M 3-7 Soloist
X SLATXSD 3-7 Soloist

*Charvel*
Pro-Mod San Dimas® Style 1 HH
Pro-Mod San Dimas Style 1 HS HT
Pro-Mod So-Cal Style 1 HH
Warren DeMartini Signature Blood and Skull Pro Mod
Warren DeMartini Signature Snake Pro Mod


So if I'm reading my model names correctly, looks like the X Series might get a SLATX3-7 with a maple board. 
Stoked on that DeMartini Snakeskin Pro Mod.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 13, 2015)

Just in case anyone missed the Misha thread on 7 string side of the forum, they hot:


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 13, 2015)

feraledge said:


> *Charvel*
> Warren DeMartini Signature Snake Pro Mod
> 
> Stoked on that DeMartini Snakeskin Pro Mod.



That is awesome news! I love the Signature version so a Pro mod one is great news


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 13, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Just in case anyone missed the Misha thread on 7 string side of the forum, they hot:



Definitely going for the blue quilted top without the inlay. Just hope sweetwater get them and the price is right.


----------



## Pav (Jan 13, 2015)

I would be most curious to check out the new SLAT series 7 with the maple fretboard. I've had a standing reserve for a DKA7 for months now but the shit is just taking foreeeeeeeeeeever!


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 13, 2015)

Would be nice to have a pro series Warrior


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 13, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Pro DK2RMG-M Dinky



Reverse head? Maple board?


----------



## feraledge (Jan 13, 2015)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Reverse head? Maple board?



Awesome indeed.
Also looks like a bunch of those SLATXs are going to have Seymour Duncans. Good move.


----------



## axeofthewildchild (Jan 13, 2015)

sad....... nothing for me.....

No Rhoads no No King Vs nothing -.-' 
Not even new finishes
I'm very very unhappy


----------



## vilk (Jan 13, 2015)

Ever since the other day the only thing in the world that I want is a Roswell Rhoads


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 13, 2015)

Posted this in the Fender 2015 thread, but I'll post it here as well. 

Apparently, there are rumors of a Charvel Custom Select program. Hopefully, it becomes a reality.


----------



## vividox (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, I don't immediately regret my DK7-M purchase that is only a few weeks old. So that's good, I guess.

The only thing that really excites me there is the SLATX-M 3-7. But I think I would still prefer a Pro Dinky over an X Soloist.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 13, 2015)

Does anyone own one of the newer charvel desolations ($600 ones) that are made in China?

I just curious about them as I saw one in GC today.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 13, 2015)

Seems like a lot of those model numbers already exist? Some maybe they're revamping the SLATX line up in general? The SLATX-M 3-7 (just rolls off the tongue!) sounds interesting, especially if they can tweak it to be a bit better looking.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 13, 2015)

NO, V's no Kelly's WTF Jackson ???????
SO that mean the Mansoor's guitar will be ultra expensive, right ?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 13, 2015)

^ it won't be a cheaper import, but the pricing doesn't seem terrible.


----------



## Pav (Jan 13, 2015)

cardinal said:


> Seems like a lot of those model numbers already exist? Some maybe they're revamping the SLATX line up in general? The SLATX-M 3-7 (just rolls off the tongue!) sounds interesting, especially if they can tweak it to be a bit better looking.


It certainly looks like they've focused on changing up the X series over showcasing much brand new stuff. I'm okay with that. A few tweaks here and there and I'd be all over a few of those X series models.


----------



## oracles (Jan 13, 2015)

Little disappointed to see there's no new Kelly offerings, but I'm also not surprised. I do wish they'd start using the lower profile FR bridges on the USA series, though.


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, this pretty much kills my interest in anything Jackson has to offer this year -

https://www.namm.org/sites/www.namm...orporation/FMIC 2015 NAMM Show Products_0.pdf

I don't know who they're trying to sell to, but it certainly isn't me.


----------



## Aso (Jan 13, 2015)

Black Mamba said:


> Posted this in the Fender 2015 thread, but I'll post it here as well.
> 
> Apparently, there are rumors of a Charvel Custom Select program. Hopefully, it becomes a reality.



Hopefully they will include pointy headstocks. I love my pointy charvels


----------



## feraledge (Jan 14, 2015)

Black Mamba said:


> Apparently, there are rumors of a Charvel Custom Select program. Hopefully, it becomes a reality.



That could be really, really awesome.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 14, 2015)

Anyways who -really known-plays kelly's ans v's except beaulieu and demmel right now ?
No wonder they got nothing to show if those don't sell. Slat shape is more trendy right now...


----------



## jonsick (Jan 14, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Tangential question, why do more people prefer the SL2H model to the Dinky model? More people prefer neck thru models?



Owned both. Really the crux of it is that they are just different guitars despite appearances.

The soloist does exactly what it says it does. It's a soloists guitar. Neck thru, great upper fret access, a very playable neck and smooth tones.

The DK2 is just different. The easiest way to describe it is imagine if you took a Fender Stratocaster, added a floyd and higher output pickups and set it up for speed. The DK2 is basically that but factory fresh. 

From a playing perspective, the DK2 really had the classic Fender vibe of being ready for action, treat it like a little slut and it'll take it type of guitar. It just had that vibe in spades.


----------



## Kobalt (Jan 14, 2015)

Have to say that I'm curious to see those, especially the Misha sigs and the revamped SLAT's. Obviously, the latter ones are targeting Ibanez and Schecter markets, so it will be interesting to see what Jackson has pulled in that department as the original line was lackluster, in my personal opinion.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 14, 2015)

Glad to see all the buzz will be saved for the Jackson RGA. 

Then again, they introduced a crapload of stuff last year, so...


----------



## Skullet (Jan 14, 2015)

New Guitars, Amps and Pedals (GUITARGUITAR)

New charvels down the page- decent price


----------



## manu80 (Jan 14, 2015)

I put the link 2 page earlier


----------



## Skullet (Jan 14, 2015)

Thats what happens when you skim pages lol


----------



## Pav (Jan 14, 2015)

eaeolian said:


> Glad to see all the buzz will be saved for the Jackson RGA.
> 
> Then again, they introduced a crapload of stuff last year, so...



I still have yet to see some of the new models from last year make an appearence. I've been drooling over the new Dominion Pros but as far as I can tell, no one here has one.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 15, 2015)

Apparently the Dominion Pro had some production issues, since it hasn't been released yet. Sweetwater's taking preorders, though.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 15, 2015)

I love they brought back the slime green san dimas 1


----------



## oracles (Jan 15, 2015)

manu80 said:


> Anyways who -really known-plays kelly's ans v's except beaulieu and demmel right now ?
> No wonder they got nothing to show if those don't sell. Slat shape is more trendy right now...



The only real "high profile" artist I can think of who's frequently using the Kelly's is Dan from Revocation. I'd love to see more of them, but the current spec list on them is a little underwhelming, especially considering KE-3's are readily available and better built.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 15, 2015)

oracles said:


> The only real "high profile" artist I can think of who's frequently using the Kelly's is Dan from Revocation. I'd love to see more of them, but the current spec list on them is a little underwhelming, especially considering KE-3's are readily available and better built.



Dan generally plays a Warrior, recently anyway. I do recall him using a Kelly earlier on though.


----------



## jonsick (Jan 15, 2015)

I saw Revocation support Cannibal Corpse in London and then the following day at Damnation fest supporting, er, Cannibal Corpse.

For the shows, Dan used a King V for the London gig and a Warrior for the Leeds gig.

I'm willing to bet that he just owns all three and wants to give them all some love...


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 15, 2015)

jonsick said:


> Owned both. Really the crux of it is that they are just different guitars despite appearances.
> 
> The soloist does exactly what it says it does. It's a soloists guitar. Neck thru, great upper fret access, a very playable neck and smooth tones.
> 
> ...



I thought the dinkys had like really thin necks to facilitate shredding? Could be wrong.


----------



## vilk (Jan 15, 2015)

My soloist neck profile is much flatter and wider and thicker than the dinky I used to have. The soloist neck is indeed better for shredding on the high end, but I don't find it very comfortable on anything lower than the 7th fret. In fact, I very much want to trade my slsmg for a dkmg if I could ever find someone down for it.


----------



## protest (Jan 15, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> I thought the dinkys had like really thin necks to facilitate shredding? Could be wrong.



I owned a DK2, and I've played Fenders with thinner necks.


----------



## oversteve (Jan 15, 2015)

the MIM DK2 has a slimmer neck then MIJ DK2 closer to the Ibanez's early 90's RG's, strats are deffinitely fatter then them


----------



## Force (Jan 15, 2015)

The MIJ DK2 neck definitely isn't thin but it's so damn comfy, you don't give a shit. I'd call it medium thickness.


----------



## Jujex (Jan 15, 2015)

Guys, is buying from NAMM generally cheaper than getting one from shops? Not that I can go to California right now but I just want to know.


----------



## curlyvice (Jan 16, 2015)

Charvel really needs to bring back the San Dimas Style 2. The Duplantier sig just isn't cutting it as the lone Charvel tele shaped guitar.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 16, 2015)

curlyvice said:


> Charvel really needs to bring back the San Dimas Style 2. The Duplantier sig just isn't cutting it as the lone Charvel tele shaped guitar.



Would be awesome if this was a Custom Select option. It really, really should be. Maybe Charvel is totally oblivious to the fact that teles are metal again...


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 16, 2015)

Whoa. Jackson brought another 25.5" scale 7 out a year ago and I somehow never heard of it? Wild.

And it doesn't have EMG's!? Not bad!

Is a "Pro" DK7 code for made in Mexico?

Looks like yet another year of no SL2H-7 or SL1-7, surprise surprise


----------



## The omnipotent one (Jan 16, 2015)

I was really hoping for a revival of the rr-24, but then again I hope for that every year.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 16, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> Is a "Pro" DK7 code for made in Mexico?
> 
> Looks like yet another year of no SL2H-7 or SL1-7, surprise surprise



The DK7 is made in Mexico. 

And the SL2H-7, while not a full production model, was on the last round of Custom Select models:


----------



## feraledge (Jan 16, 2015)

The omnipotent one said:


> I was really hoping for a revival of the rr-24, but then again I hope for that every year.



Though not the RR24, the X Series RRXMG is 24 frets.





The last round of Custom Selects have 2 RR24s though: 








Definitely not cheap though...


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 16, 2015)

feraledge said:


> The DK7 is made in Mexico.
> 
> And the SL2H-7, while not a full production model, was on the last round of Custom Select models:



Mexico is not too bad I guess.

I thought a 7 is a "masterbuilt" option meaning full $5k+ custom and 5 year wait time unless your last name is Mansoor, is that no longer the case?


----------



## Forkface (Jan 16, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> Mexico is not too bad I guess.


----------



## vividox (Jan 16, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> Whoa. Jackson brought another 25.5" scale 7 out a year ago and I somehow never heard of it? Wild.
> 
> And it doesn't have EMG's!? Not bad!
> 
> Is a "Pro" DK7 code for made in Mexico?


I just got one a couple of weeks ago. Love everything about it but the Duncan Distortions .


----------



## vividox (Jan 16, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> I thought a 7 is a "masterbuilt" option meaning full $5k+ custom and 5 year wait time unless your last name is Mansoor, is that no longer the case?


Yeah, it's a Masterbuilt option. $3333 SL2H, $1700 Masterbuilt, $900 7-string, so you are talking $5933 base (MSRP).

Here's to hoping that 7-strings are Custom Select in 2015...


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jan 16, 2015)

No new Kelly's ? Thats bad Jackson, very bad


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 16, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> Mexico is not too bad I guess.



I haven't played one of the 7s, but I've played a bunch of the 6s and they've been quite good.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 16, 2015)

My first run MIM DKA8 wasn't too hot but everything I've played since has been good. Not as good as the latter day Japanese stuff - those were getting to be really, really good for the money - but totally playable.


----------



## Pav (Jan 16, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> I thought a 7 is a "masterbuilt" option meaning full $5k+ custom and 5 year wait time unless your last name is Mansoor, is that no longer the case?


That would be a little exorbitant.


----------



## The omnipotent one (Jan 16, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Though not the RR24, the X Series RRXMG is 24 frets.


Now Jackson just needs to release this with an ebony board and an ofr and humanity would be set.


----------



## Blackwinged (Jan 18, 2015)

feraledge said:


> The last round of Custom Selects have 2 RR24s though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some Laiho sh*t I think... Do not want!

A cool neckthrough RR with reverse head finally would be awesome. Maybe USA-made, white and black-bevelled - and I'm done. But it seems they will NEVER do this, don't know why.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 18, 2015)

still no pictures or a press release from Jackson? NAMM is on Thursday. Oh well...


----------



## feraledge (Jan 18, 2015)

Blackwinged said:


> That's some Laiho sh*t I think... Do not want!
> 
> A cool neckthrough RR with reverse head finally would be awesome. Maybe USA-made, white and black-bevelled - and I'm done. But it seems they will NEVER do this, don't know why.



You can get that exact guitar through the Custom Select line.


----------



## axeofthewildchild (Jan 18, 2015)

Blackwinged said:


> That's some Laiho sh*t I think... Do not want!
> 
> A cool neckthrough RR with reverse head finally would be awesome. Maybe USA-made, white and black-bevelled - and I'm done. But it seems they will NEVER do this, don't know why.



Sorry dude, but fu*k you with your Alexi Laiho hatin' bullshit.
If you don't like, don't talk about. 
If want a different guitar buy a different. 
Not everyone has the same taste.

Excuse me guys but such douchebags make me always very angry.

BTT: Do someone know something about the "new" Demmelition Pro Series Modells? That's are ne colors shemes without the typical bevels they were calle "black tide fade" and "red tide fade" I've sawn them on musiciansfriend or something like this.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 19, 2015)

They were supposed to be already avalaible in Europe at the end of 2014 ( thomann and musicstore listed them ) but i'm not sure they were released. 970 euros i guess. The 2 colors looks sweet but nevere saw them in person even in my stores. Maybe delayed ?


----------



## s4tch (Jan 19, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> I thought the dinkys had like really thin necks to facilitate shredding? Could be wrong.



Old Professional series had super-thin necks, like a Wizard. The DK2/DKMG Dinkys have nice meaty necks. All can be set up for stupid low action, most Jacksons are great for shred.


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 19, 2015)

s4tch said:


> Old Professional series had super-thin necks, like a Wizard. The DK2/DKMG Dinkys have nice meaty necks. All can be set up for stupid low action, most Jacksons are great for shred.



Jackson Custom Select DK1FMT in Trans Black | Andertons

I was actually interested in this particular guitar. It's a DK1 and is right out of the custom shop. I cannot try it in person and so asked a salesman what the neck profile is like - he said it was thicker than an ibanez wizard. Isn't there a general neck profile for this model?


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 19, 2015)

axeofthewildchild said:


> Sorry dude, but fu*k you with your Alexi Laiho hatin' bullshit.
> If you don't like, don't talk about.
> If want a different guitar buy a different.
> Not everyone has the same taste.
> ...



Directly attacking another forum member makes you unable to post. Enjoy a couple of days of relaxation!


----------



## s4tch (Jan 19, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Jackson Custom Select DK1FMT in Trans Black | Andertons
> 
> I was actually interested in this particular guitar. It's a DK1 and is right out of the custom shop. I cannot try it in person and so asked a salesman what the neck profile is like - he said it was thicker than an ibanez wizard. Isn't there a general neck profile for this model?



I don't think so. But as much as I know regular MIJ Jacksons, I never played a Custom Select, so my opinion is irrelevant. 

You might want to check out Rob Chapman's youtube channel, they reviewed a couple of guitars of this run, and as far as I remember, they talk about the neck profiles, too.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 19, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Jackson Custom Select DK1FMT in Trans Black | Andertons
> 
> I was actually interested in this particular guitar. It's a DK1 and is right out of the custom shop. I cannot try it in person and so asked a salesman what the neck profile is like - he said it was thicker than an ibanez wizard. Isn't there a general neck profile for this model?



That's a killer guitar right there. 
I think the DK1s are more consistent, but the variation of USA Jacksons apparently has to do with them being hand shaped and finished. My SL1 is thicker, but flatter, but my DK1 is pretty in line with my last DK1 and that's pretty close to the Speed neck on my MIM DK2M Pro. I'd say it's somewhere between a thin and extra-thin C, but others might strongly disagree with that sentiment.


----------



## Edika (Jan 19, 2015)

The omnipotent one said:


> Now Jackson just needs to release this with an ebony board and an ofr and humanity would be set.



They did a few years back as the RR24 MIJ Rhoads which were awesome. I thought that they sold quite well so I can't understand why they were discontinued. I never got to buy one but I'm hoping I'll find a used one at some point...


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 19, 2015)

s4tch said:


> I don't think so. But as much as I know regular MIJ Jacksons, I never played a Custom Select, so my opinion is irrelevant.
> 
> You might want to check out Rob Chapman's youtube channel, they reviewed a couple of guitars of this run, and as far as I remember, they talk about the neck profiles, too.



Yea I did! They were marketing this specific guitar actually, but made very little reference to its neck or anything.


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 19, 2015)

feraledge said:


> That's a killer guitar right there.
> I think the DK1s are more consistent, but the variation of USA Jacksons apparently has to do with them being hand shaped and finished. My SL1 is thicker, but flatter, but my DK1 is pretty in line with my last DK1 and that's pretty close to the Speed neck on my MIM DK2M Pro. I'd say it's somewhere between a thin and extra-thin C, but others might strongly disagree with that sentiment.



It looks extremely beautiful. I am only recently a convert to Jackson and not too familiar with the brand so to speak. However, in my experience, this is definitely one of the much nicer tops that Jackson have put out, usually guitars at this price have not so nice tops, at least in comparison. 

I already own a Jackson Custom Shop, it's beautiful but to my surprise, the neck was a little thick for my liking. Although it shreds, I am particularly picky about the neck width.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 19, 2015)

Edika said:


> They did a few years back as the RR24 MIJ Rhoads which were awesome. I thought that they sold quite well so I can't understand why they were discontinued. I never got to buy one but I'm hoping I'll find a used one at some point...



They were discontinued along with the rest of the Pro line when Chushin shut down.

The X Series has a 24 fret Rhoads, but not the new Pros.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 20, 2015)

here is the new Pro DK2RMG-M Dinky. I was hoping for sharkies but this would do. 







JACKSON Pro Series DK2RMG-M DinkyTM, Maple Fingerboard, Satin White

The metallic black one sadly has white bindings instead of black like the dk7m. 






This looks good...






Matte Army Drab works on a dk2m too.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 20, 2015)

That white Dinky is  it's everything I wish the old DK2M was  reverse matching headstock, offset dots, better Floyd, EVH style truss rod adjustment, etc.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 20, 2015)

The SLATX-M-7 whatever is cool. Maple board. Direct mount Duncan Nazgul and Sentient. Too bad about the FR Special, which makes me assume the whole guitar (other than the Duncans) is really really cheap?


----------



## vividox (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah, that white Dinky is sexy.


----------



## vilk (Jan 20, 2015)

I love that color green


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 20, 2015)

yeeeeah, id probably get that white dinky pro. i really find white binding on maple boards (like in the metallic black dinky) weird for some reason.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 20, 2015)

MetalDaze said:


> Count me as one who does. I like the feel of a smooth transition from the neck to the body.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 20, 2015)

Those reverse headstock Dinky Pros are killer. Would personally prefer SDs, but ya know, I'd really just prefer to have enough money to order a Custom Select or two.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2015)

New Models for 2015 Coming Soon | Jackson® Guitars & Basses


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 20, 2015)

dinky and soloist overload.


----------



## oracles (Jan 20, 2015)

I wasn't planning on buying guitars this year, and then they release a purple soloist 7. I don't have a choice anymore but to buy it.


----------



## McKay (Jan 20, 2015)

....ing nailed it.

No idea why they're using basswood on the X series but Poplar on the JS but now I want to buy some JS guitars. Damn Jackson, gj.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 21, 2015)

wait...where are the reverse head maple dinkies?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 21, 2015)

Really liking the new Jackson line-up, especially the hard-tail options!


----------



## Kobalt (Jan 21, 2015)

My lord, the Juggernaut 6... <3


----------



## feraledge (Jan 21, 2015)

No disrespect to Misha, at all, and I know this might be heresy to say, but that maple board SLAT is so close, but that blue ain't cutting it for me. At the very least, a bold color like that deserves a matching headstock, but a nice flamed top would've been amazing.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jan 21, 2015)

I think that SLATHX 3-7 is calling for me


----------



## redlol (Jan 21, 2015)

too lazy to search im about to hit the sack for today, but any word on lefty models for 2015? I would instantly buy a white, maple boarded hardtail dinky.


----------



## redlol (Jan 21, 2015)

feraledge said:


> The DK7 is made in Mexico.
> 
> And the SL2H-7, while not a full production model, was on the last round of Custom Select models:




Ughhh I just came a little i think. Seriously sexy..


----------



## manu80 (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow the juggernaut and the bulb are awesome !!!!!!
Still wanna check the price though
The orange sl2 looks good too !

So no hardtail Broderick ?


----------



## manu80 (Jan 21, 2015)

seems like everyone is getting rid of EMG on 7 strings, nope ?


----------



## profwoland (Jan 21, 2015)

Too bad that the SLATHX 3-7 comes only in gloss black, apart from that it seems awesome specwise. Maybe then the slime green M 3-7 and maple fretboard for a change; perfect colour for hangovers... 

Btw hi everyone, my first post! Joined here to get info about new Jacksons asap


----------



## Ivars V (Jan 21, 2015)

http://jacksonguitars.com/themes/img/features/newin2015/product-image-slathx-m-37-soloist.png

Only the green one got my attention. Time to save up!


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 21, 2015)

manu80 said:


> So no hardtail Broderick ?



Given his current status and how bad they've sold, I'm guessing no Broderick at all next year, or maybe just the import and "special order only".


----------



## manu80 (Jan 21, 2015)

oh yeah ? sad...


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jan 21, 2015)

All I want is one warrior model

EDIT: checked the link, I'm a happy man


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Jan 21, 2015)

Some nice stuff there, is the last one a Dinky or a Soloist? A seven string KV would be nice, it has to happen one of these days.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 21, 2015)

Is there a rumor going around that Charvel will be no more? Someone I know seems to think that...


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 21, 2015)

manu80 said:


> So no hardtail Broderick ?



Here's the pic Chris posted on instagram:






I could have sworn I read Chris saying it was coming in early 2015, just have to wait and see what the future holds.

As for the Broderick line in general; before Chris left Megadeth he said he went and talked to Jackson and said they were supportive and had his back, so I assume that means his signature line is here to stay, for the time being.



Overtone said:


> Is there a rumor going around that Charvel will be no more? Someone I know seems to think that...



The only rumor I've heard about Charvel is that they may be doing a Custom Select program, like Jackson.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 21, 2015)

These models have me a bit excited. Could use more reverse inlines though.


----------



## mniel8195 (Jan 21, 2015)

who is the resident jackson dealer on here? Is it the Axe pallace i would assume.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 21, 2015)

Overtone said:


> Is there a rumor going around that Charvel will be no more? Someone I know seems to think that...



I think the guitar world would sh*t its collective pants if that ever happened.


----------



## Skullet (Jan 21, 2015)

Brodericks guitar


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jan 21, 2015)

There is so much awesome in that pic


----------



## manu80 (Jan 21, 2015)

rhoads warrior kinda mix...
like the slime Soloist


----------



## Blackwinged (Jan 21, 2015)

Not a single reverse-head guitar. =(


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 21, 2015)

Blackwinged said:


> Not a single reverse-head guitar. =(



there was. until they deleted the site. they were called dk2RMG-M pro dinkies.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 21, 2015)

mniel8195 said:


> who is the resident jackson dealer on here? Is it the Axe pallace i would assume.



I'd use Matt's Music, personally. I don't think the Axe Palace is a Jackson dealer...?


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 21, 2015)

Black Mamba said:


> As for the Broderick line in general; before Chris left Megadeth he said he went and talked to Jackson and said they were supportive and had his back, so I assume that means his signature line is here to stay, for the time being.



I stand corrected. That sounds like Jackson, but with all the changes over the last few years, you never know.


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 21, 2015)

TurnTheAirBlue said:


> A seven string KV would be nice, it has to happen one of these days.


If it does, given their track record there's a 99.99% chance they'll screw it up. It will have no inlays (or too small, or some mess on the 12th fret that no one wants) or some stupid detail that just throws the whole thing off. I keep hoping that one day they'll release a KV7 that just like the standard 6er just with the extra string or at least let them be ordered custom select, but I doubt that's going to happen. 

Sorry for the rant. I really love their 6ers but they have been nothing but frustration for me as far as what they have released for 7s, except for maybe the SLAT 3-7.


----------



## xxx128 (Jan 22, 2015)

Absolutely excited about the poplar bodies. But bolt on? Probably being made in india? Kinda 
sucks.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 22, 2015)

xxx128 said:


> Absolutely excited about the poplar bodies. But bolt on? Probably being made in india? Kinda
> sucks.



Well, bolt-on for the intro line shouldn't surprise you. I've played 3-4 of the current generation, and they're very good for the price point, but they're not going to be as good as the Pros for that cheap.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 22, 2015)

electriceye said:


> I think the guitar world would sh*t its collective pants if that ever happened.



Well, it wouldn't be the first time Charvel disappeared. They were basically gone for years, up till the San Dimas and ProMods came out a few years ago


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 22, 2015)

That solid blue 7 string with the maple neck will be mine. Jackson brought it hard this year!


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 22, 2015)

some lame namm '15 video from the booth. i see the the dk2 reverse maple! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9YrszlzPdU

but why the hell isn't it in the jackson press release but it's in this link? dumbass webmaster or it wont be available til next year.

http://www.musicradar.com/news/guit...es-upgraded-pro-and-x-series-guitars-614635/5


----------



## lemeker (Jan 22, 2015)

Those new slat 7's look pretty sweet. Kinda looks like they are copping a bit of Ibanez headstock look.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 22, 2015)

Charvel 2015 details

http://www.charvel.com/support/2015namm.php


----------



## Possessed (Jan 23, 2015)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1428568319_f08245a87f8f9cb2dda0f38f305075d0

Rounded v awesome!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 23, 2015)

Possessed said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1428568319_f08245a87f8f9cb2dda0f38f305075d0
> 
> Rounded v awesome!!



Jackson are doing roundhorns again!!!!!! Jackson wins NAMM this year, easily.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 23, 2015)

Those v should be with the 3x3 headstock. Still the black one is nice but round horns with pointy looks off to me ;(


----------



## feraledge (Jan 23, 2015)

^ aren't those the new Scott Ian and Phil Collen sigs?


----------



## manu80 (Jan 23, 2015)

I thought the scott ian was based on a KV with a pickguard, which made people, me included, tick a lot


----------



## shadowlife (Jan 23, 2015)

THe DeMartini Snake guitar looks cool.
And it's nice to see Charvel finally offering truss rod access on some guitars without having to remove the neck...


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Jan 24, 2015)

Possessed said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1428568319_f08245a87f8f9cb2dda0f38f305075d0
> 
> Rounded v awesome!!



Not mad about the one with the pickguard but the other looks cool. Looks like it must be a mirror top, would love to see a few more pics of that one. I prefer the Rhoads style pickguard on that one.


----------



## Leurdamort (Jan 25, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/rudy.rouweyha/media_set?set=a.874525662577696.1073741846.100000608127765&type=1

All pictures of Jackson CS!!


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 25, 2015)

My god, I have a boner for all of those custom shops. I wanna see more of that weird Roswell


----------



## s4tch (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Church2224 (Jan 25, 2015)

Any word on the Charvel Custom Select Program?


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 25, 2015)

Church2224 said:


> Any word on the Charvel Custom Select Program?



JCF has been down for several days, once it's back up, we should know something.


----------



## Leurdamort (Jan 27, 2015)

A blood mirror Jackson from NAMM, that nobody took pictures of....


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Jan 27, 2015)

Need to see more of the round horns, GAS!


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2015)

Leurdamort said:


> A blood mirror Jackson from NAMM, that nobody took pictures of....



Everyone was apparently too caught up in RGA mania to notice anything else.


----------



## jonsick (Jan 27, 2015)

Were those Jackson explorer/destroyer guitars I just saw?


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2015)

I think it's the new Collen sig model:






If so, that's damn hot.


----------



## jonsick (Jan 27, 2015)

I may hold off on my next custom order, see if these are in the offerings.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 27, 2015)

The new Collen sig is super sexy. I've wanted a Jackson Explorer forever but the few they made are so collectible I can't buy em even when they do pop up 

I hear the collen has quite the huge neck on it, though


----------



## jonsick (Jan 27, 2015)

sakeido said:


> The new Collen sig is super sexy. I've wanted a Jackson Explorer forever but the few they made are so collectible I can't buy em even when they do pop up
> 
> I hear the collen has quite the huge neck on it, though




If they offer it, I'll happy go CS to get a normal neck.


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Jan 27, 2015)

jonsick said:


> If they offer it, I'll happy go CS to get a normal neck.



The necks on the PC1 is pretty thick, I'm guessing the profile is similar if not the same. Are these explorers set necks?


----------



## Zado (Jan 27, 2015)

Leurdamort said:


> https://www.facebook.com/rudy.rouweyha/media_set?set=a.874525662577696.1073741846.100000608127765&type=1
> 
> All pictures of Jackson CS!!



Are they ALL CS stuff? What's the retail priced supposed to be more or less? There's a couple of em I'd gladly have in my room


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2015)

Nah, a bunch of those are production guitars, even imports (like the SL2 in cherry sunburst, which is damn nice looking.)


----------



## Zado (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm interested in those Flying V looking models and in the Destroyer


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 27, 2015)

Js32t warrior in a natural finish... I may pick one up and upgrade the pick ups \m/


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 27, 2015)

Out of all the guitars I have seen, the one that caught my eye is the Charvel So-Cal, in the Specific Ocean color.

It's actually kind of odd, because I am not a fan of green guitars at all, but I like that color.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 27, 2015)

Seriously thinking I might swap the neck on my Pro Series DK2M for one of the newer ones with the thumbwheel once they start hitting the market. IMO, it's the most understated idea and I think about it every time I have to go through the painful process on adjusting the truss rod on a locking trem guitar.


----------



## Kobalt (Jan 28, 2015)

feraledge said:


> Seriously thinking I might swap the neck on my Pro Series DK2M for one of the newer ones with the thumbwheel once they start hitting the market. IMO, it's the most understated idea and I think about it every time I have to go through the painful process on adjusting the truss rod on a locking trem guitar.


From what I've seen, the new Dinky's have a 3-bolt (stud-style with no plate) and a very different heel profile, so my best guess would be that this won't be possible. Would be cool though, I absolutely love parts-built Jackson's (I've always wanted to put a trans-black DKMGT body with DXMGT neck together).


----------



## feraledge (Jan 28, 2015)

KingVee said:


> From what I've seen, the new Dinky's have a 3-bolt (stud-style with no plate) and a very different heel profile, so my best guess would be that this won't be possible. Would be cool though, I absolutely love parts-built Jackson's (I've always wanted to put a trans-black DKMGT body with DXMGT neck together).



My DK2M is the newer Pro Series which is what makes it so painful, same line, but that heel wheel is such a rad option. Might not work with the body though, not sure if there's extra routing there or just all in the where the fretboard ends.
That 3 bolt heel is nice though.


----------



## vividox (Jan 28, 2015)

I had no idea what the spoke-wheel truss rod adjustment thing-y was until after I got my DK7-M last month. Had to use the Googles to figure out what it was.  Haven't had a chance to play with it yet, but I'll be going from 9s to 10s here in a week or so when I switch out pups. I'm kind of excited to try it out.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 28, 2015)

How do you like the DK-7M?


----------



## electriceye (Jan 28, 2015)

Black Mamba said:


> JCF has been down for several days, once it's back up, we should know something.



Glad it wasn't me. I couldn't connect the past week.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 28, 2015)

eaeolian said:


> I think it's the new Collen sig model:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not a sig. It's a full CS job for him. Why Jackson WOULDN'T offer it is beyond me. It would sell like crazy. However, the neck profile is not something a lot of people like, so that would need to be addressed.

However, there was a small run at NAMM last year of a KE2 with THREE white HBs and rev headstock, which is one of the coolest Jacksons I've ever seen. I know most of the retailers STILL have them. They all retail for about $3,999. I'm actually very surprised they all haven't been scooped up.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 28, 2015)

electriceye said:


> That's not a sig. It's a full CS job for him. Why Jackson WOULDN'T offer it is beyond me. It would sell like crazy. However, the neck profile is not something a lot of people like, so that would need to be addressed.



They apparently had some 2HB versions with the "speed" neck at the booth. That makes me think they're going to short run it, at least.


----------



## vividox (Jan 28, 2015)

eaeolian said:


> How do you like the DK-7M?


Absolutely loving it. Great feel and playability, just feels like an extremely well put together guitar. Only spec I'm not a fan of is the pups, and those'll get changed out as soon as my LiquiFire 7 gets here.


----------



## McKay (Jan 28, 2015)

electriceye said:


> That's not a sig. It's a full CS job for him. Why Jackson WOULDN'T offer it is beyond me. *It would sell like crazy*. However, the neck profile is not something a lot of people like, so that would need to be addressed.
> 
> However, there was a small run at NAMM last year of a KE2 with THREE white HBs and rev headstock, which is one of the coolest Jacksons I've ever seen. I know most of the retailers STILL have them. They all retail for about $3,999. I'm actually very surprised they all haven't been scooped up.



I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 28, 2015)

Three humbuckers guitars don't seem to have a lot of appeal. Gibson doesn't make a lot of 3HB LP customs, either, which supposedly would sell to Ace fans. The Collens have enormous necks, too, at the pretty far end of the baseball bat spectrum. Certainly comfortable for some but likely not that many people.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 28, 2015)

What do you think the chances are that the heel wheel will become standard on the DK1 or at least a Custom Select option?


----------



## Dooky (Jan 29, 2015)

It's funny this sudden interest in the 'heal wheel' 
My main guitar is a 2001 Jackson Soloist SL1 and I have never had to adjust the truss rod in the entire time I have owned it.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 29, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> Three humbuckers guitars don't seem to have a lot of appeal. Gibson doesn't make a lot of 3HB LP customs, either, which supposedly would sell to Ace fans. The Collens have enormous necks, too, at the pretty far end of the baseball bat spectrum. Certainly comfortable for some but likely not that many people.



That's why I mentioned the neck before. I've tested a PC1 and it was just unplayable for me (I MUCH prefer 1 5/8" necks in the style of 80's BC Rich and my EBMM Axis). I realize it's to Phil's specs, but a neck like that has too little appeal - IMO, a lot less than a 3HB guitar. While a 3HB guitar is a bit overkill, I was one of those kids back in 1983 who made a Phil Collen Destroyer out of foam core and black marker. That guitar is just such a source of cool memories (despite the fact that I can't stand one thing Leppard has done since Hysteria). So, I'd scoop one of those Kellys up in a heartbeat. I'm not AS sold on this latest Destroyer-style do-hickie, though. 

Anyone else feel unusually UNDERWHELMED by Charvel/Jackson this year?


----------



## Dooky (Jan 29, 2015)

electriceye said:


> Anyone else feel unusually UNDERWHELMED by Charvel/Jackson this year?


No


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 29, 2015)

electriceye said:


> Anyone else feel unusually UNDERWHELMED by Charvel/Jackson this year?



Honestly, it's exactly what I expected - some new colors/fretboards (they are owned by FMIC, after all), and the big splash of the Jackson RGA, with the MiM DeMartinis to keep the old guys happy.

They did a bunch of stuff over the last two years, so...


----------



## Samark (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm not disappointed, I'm just not interested in anything they're offering.

What I am super excited about is their use of big maple tops and a nice aanj for 3k. I have been asking for them to do a limited run of archtop dinkys with those specsfor years, so if they can nail them for 3k then I'm on board!

Would really like to see the custom select options be widened as well, 7 strings, flat tops etc


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Jackson can introduce whatever models they want as long as they finish my damn custom select sometime this century


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Feb 1, 2015)

groverj3 said:


> Jackson can introduce whatever models they want as long as they finish my damn custom select sometime this century




How long have you been waiting? I ordered one in September. Is it still a 6month wait or have you been waiting longer?


----------



## Leurdamort (Feb 1, 2015)

It took 15 month to receive my KV7 CS.... I was quite surprised!


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Feb 1, 2015)

17 months is really good for a master built guitar. The death angel I ordered took over two years.


----------



## feraledge (Feb 1, 2015)

groverj3 said:


> Jackson can introduce whatever models they want as long as they finish my damn custom select sometime this century



I actualy went on JCF yesterday specifically to see if you just posted a NGD there and ditched SSO! Needless to say, not the case.

But on topic, word on JCF re: Charvel Custom Select is definitely not.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 2, 2015)

TurnTheAirBlue said:


> How long have you been waiting? I ordered one in September. Is it still a 6month wait or have you been waiting longer?



I ordered a CS Soloist in May. I was originally told 3-4 months . I'm at 8.

I went through my local dealer here in Tucson because I know the guys there and they've treated me well (plus, support local business and all that jazz). However, I wonder if going through a higher profile shop like Matt's would've been smarter.

I did receive some paint samples to choose from at the end of November since there was some confusion on the shade of color I wanted. I just emailed the dealer on Friday to ask if they've heard anything, so I should hear back soon I would think.



feraledge said:


> I actualy went on JCF yesterday specifically to see if you just posted a NGD there and ditched SSO! Needless to say, not the case.
> 
> But on topic, word on JCF re: Charvel Custom Select is definitely not.



Grad school has been kicking my ass recently, but I am most definitely not gone, haha. As soon as I have the geetar you'll all be the first to know!


----------



## Bleach31 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ordered a JS22-7 a couple days ago along with an order for one of the new metallic blue DK2M models. Can't wait for the first week in March to get here!


----------



## Pav (Feb 2, 2015)

I've been on the fence about pulling the trigger on one of the new RR5s. Something is holding me back, even though I had one of the MIJ models years ago and loved it. I kicked myself for two years after I sold it.


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Feb 2, 2015)

The RR5s look really cool, I must say. First guitar I bought (my parents bought I should say) was an RR Performer back in 1992! I haven't owned an RR for a while now, been sticking with KVs but I might mix things up this year if something cool comes up on ebay.


----------



## VinnyShredz (Feb 3, 2015)

groverj3 said:


> I ordered a CS Soloist in May. I was originally told 3-4 months . I'm at 8.
> 
> I went through my local dealer here in Tucson because I know the guys there and they've treated me well (plus, support local business and all that jazz). However, I wonder if going through a higher profile shop like Matt's would've been smarter.
> 
> ...




I've ordered two Custom Select WArriors that JAckson kicked out in about 4 months/ 5 months each. My buddy also ordered a King V through the Custom Select program as well which took about 4 months, think he ordered in like March last year and got it in July or August.

All these guitars were ordered through the Music Zoo, who are known Jackson dealers. I think going through a known dealer like TMZ or Matt's helps.


----------



## Tho (Feb 4, 2015)

Vynce_Usurper said:


> I've ordered two Custom Select WArriors that JAckson kicked out in about 4 months/ 5 months each. My buddy also ordered a King V through the Custom Select program as well which took about 4 months, think he ordered in like March last year and got it in July or August.
> 
> All these guitars were ordered through the Music Zoo, who are known Jackson dealers. I think going through a known dealer like TMZ or Matt's helps.


 
True. TMZ can really push things. I've ordered my Warrior (custom select) there and they quoted 4 months. And that was exactly how long I had to wait ;-)

By the way: I really hope those round horns will be a master built option. But then with 24 frets.


----------



## Tho (Feb 4, 2015)

Aaaaand no. Just these 2 and they won't take orders :-(


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Feb 4, 2015)

Tho said:


> Aaaaand no. Just these 2 and they won't take orders :-(



Will be interesting to see what dealer snaps them up.


----------



## Tho (Feb 4, 2015)

TurnTheAirBlue said:


> Will be interesting to see what dealer snaps them up.


 

I won't buy it anyway so what the heck: Thomann.de (German super store) got the black one, and will be selling it for a FREAKING 5080 EUROS. Don't know where you're from but that's almost $7000. That price ain't right if you ask me. I don't know where the white one went. The main pain with these axes is that they're 22 frets.


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Feb 4, 2015)

That's a pity, hopefully an American dealer will get the white one. I wouldn't pay anywhere near that for a guitar!


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Feb 4, 2015)

Jackson CS Round Horn V Black - Thomann Ireland


----------



## Tho (Feb 4, 2015)

TurnTheAirBlue said:


> That's a pity, hopefully an American dealer will get the white one. I wouldn't pay anywhere near that for a guitar!


 
Both went to Europe. I don't know where the white one went.


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Feb 4, 2015)

This place gets a lot of stuff.

Jackson Warrior Reversed Custom Shop USA Einzelstück Mike Learn Graphics | eBay

Or maybe pro music tools might have got it.


----------



## Possessed (Feb 4, 2015)

TurnTheAirBlue said:


> This place gets a lot of stuff.
> 
> Jackson Warrior Reversed Custom Shop USA Einzelstück Mike Learn Graphics | eBay
> 
> Or maybe pro music tools might have got it.



The first shop is/used to be jackson dealer in Germany. They used to have lots of CS Jacksons in stock. 

Promusictools only buys second hand jacksons and sells them at double or tripple price  They are not jackson dealer


----------



## Possessed (Feb 4, 2015)

What i dont like about these 2 flying v are the neck joint, alder body wood, pickguard and OFR. But i am confident that jackson will let you order flying V via masterbuild in near future.


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Feb 4, 2015)

Ah, I didn't know pro music tools were only dealing in secondhand gear. Yes, their prices are far too high.


----------



## Possessed (Feb 4, 2015)

TurnTheAirBlue said:


> Ah, I didn't know pro music tools were only dealing in secondhand gear. Yes, their prices are far too high.



They are dealers of schecter, EBMM and so on but not jackson. Lots of their jacksons are from ebay IIRC


----------



## Pav (Feb 4, 2015)

The new RR5 has arrived. Going to try to give it some more breaking in, but so far my first Indo-made Jackson is feeling better than I was expecting.


----------

